# Drywall help



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have zero experience with this and need some help if possible. I had to have a contractor cut this area of drywall cut off so they can epoxy the poured concrete behind it. Now I need to put it back up. 

Is this easy enough so I can try to put it back up myself or with some help? I believe there is a sheet of paneling over the drywall. The previous owner of our home built the rec room.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends on on how good you want it to look.
The texture will need to be sanded off on the wall at least 2" away from the edge, if it was mine I would just use a new piece for the patch since it also will need to be sanded to get rid of the texture on the edges so it can be taped. No tape and the seam will just crack after a while.
I believe that's knocked down texture, not at all easy to get it to match when patching.

Just one of the dozens of reason any of us here hate texture on walls or ceilings.

If you check out You Tube there's vidios on how to do it.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Depends on on how good you want it to look.
> The texture will need to be sanded off on the wall at least 2" away from the edge, if it was mine I would just use a new piece for the patch since it also will need to be sanded to get rid of the texture on the edges so it can be taped. No tape and the seam will just crack after a while.
> I believe that's knocked down texture, not at all easy to get it to match when patching.
> 
> ...


In your opinion is this something a Pro should do?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

As I said it's all in how you expect it to come out.
Even a pro will have a time tying to get it to look prefect.
In some cases for it to come out perfect the whole area will need to be retextured.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

joecaption said:


> As I said it's all in how you expect it to come out.
> Even a pro will have a time tying to get it to look prefect.
> In some cases for it to come out perfect the whole area will need to be retextured.


Will I have to repair the whole wall? It's a huge wall on that side.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Contractor quoted $225 to complete the job. I managed to get the piece of drywall back up, but now it's making the lines go away and adding the orange peel texture. Any thoughts?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Check out You Tube. Key word drywall texture, knock down texture.
Bing also have some videos.
I believe you have knockdown texture.
If it was mine I still would sand where the seam is, and tape it like a reguler drywall seam so it does not crack.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Check out You Tube. Key word drywall texture.


Ok. So I should stay away from paying this guy the $225 you think, not worth it?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If he can patch and add a good knock down texture for that price I,personally,would not mind paying--

A bad first attempt will be worse than writing a check.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> If he can patch and add a good knock down texture for that price I,personally,would not mind paying--
> 
> A bad first attempt will be worse than writing a check.


It just seems steep for patching adding texture in a very small area. Is this a very hard job for the average person ?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Texturing is a learned art---hard for a beginner---after a hundred or two hundred patches? Not so much.

Ask yourself this--would you hire yourself, if you were looking for a good job on this project or hire the experienced worker?

How important is this project? Can you accept a beginners attempt?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Texturing is a learned art---hard for a beginner---after a hundred or two hundred patches? Not so much.
> 
> Ask yourself this--would you hire yourself, if you were looking for a good job on this project or hire the experienced worker?
> 
> How important is this project? Can you accept a beginners attempt?


I was watching YouTube videos on spray can knockdown texture. Looks interesting, but I just don't know how successful it would be.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Texturing is a learned art---hard for a beginner---after a hundred or two hundred patches? Not so much.
> 
> Ask yourself this--would you hire yourself, if you were looking for a good job on this project or hire the experienced worker?
> 
> How important is this project? Can you accept a beginners attempt?


The other idea that I had was to leave the lines as is and pace wooden panels over them on the left and right sides (white panels like in the picture) and move my pool sticks over to that area. Thoughts?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You could trim it out, build in a shallow shelf for pool caulk and such to sit (or a beer). Hang a picture, mirror, or some kind of art above that. 

That's a pretty plain wall, it could use a little character.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> You could trim it out, build in a shallow shelf for pool caulk and such to sit (or a beer). Hang a picture, mirror, or some kind of art above that.
> 
> That's a pretty plain wall, it could use a little character.


That's sort of what I was thinking as it's safe to leave the lines as they are and just cover them up.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

ya i agree just move them sticks


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> It just seems steep for patching adding texture in a very small area. Is this a very hard job for the average person ?


Lets do the math on this....
Drive time getting to this job = $50 hr. gas. vehicle expenses. wear and tear. time spent not at another job.

3 hours min. making the finishing look right at $50. Materials that need to be purchased also included which can be around $20

another hour or so prepping for to spray the texture to completion and clean up.$50 

so far we are past the $225

My math seems pretty good so i think it is fare. 

Mind you i dont know what all his insurances cost.. plus his drive time. 

Remember you are paying this mans bills...his house, car. vacations he takes. Its how he makes his living. I assure you it should take him more than just 2 hours to do this unless he is su[er at what he does.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Texture wise- spraying with a can will not match at all! the knockdown can just doesnt do the job good enough. The texture you have was probably applied with a hopper and regular bucket mud as the way the dots appear and its spacing in my opinion. So id say just go with the professional.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Can I use caulking instead of the tape?

When using tape I end up having a noticable hill shape when I feather the spackling leading to numerous resanding/respackling.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Follow my advice-HIRE the guy for 225 if its not to late. if you already started, still hire the guy for 225 as you can see you think there is a mild hump created by the tape. all your walls have this mild hump, however you do not know it is there because it is finished by a professional...


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Here that would have to be taped to meet firecode, even if you trim it out I believe. Worth looking into your areas codes. Unless you filled the gaps with firestop or something but that doesn't make a lot of sense.

PS 225 or whatever it was to tape and texture that is pretty freaking cheap, if he can do a good job I would pay that without thinking twice about it.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok here is how far I got. I bought some knockout spray ( figure I try it out). The only thing I have to wait for is the paint to dry. Interior eggshell latex which is the original drywall color. I hope the paint matches. So far it looks too white.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking pretty good----you may want to repaint the whole wall--touch ups are hard to pull off on new work---matching old work is nearly impossible.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Looking pretty good----you may want to repaint the whole wall--touch ups are hard to pull off on new work---matching old work is nearly impossible.


ugh I would have to repaint my 1,300 sq ft rec room basement.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

At this point I'm not sure how to proceed. Paint the entire Rec room or move my pool sticks over and cover the white lines up?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

just paint the one wall.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> just paint the one wall.


it would be too noticeable since I have many other walls in the rec room that wouldn't match.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what are "man other walls" ?

or. you could have that paint "matched" and then just paint that one wall.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> what are "man other walls" ?
> 
> or. you could have that paint "matched" and then just paint that one wall.


"many" other walls in my rec room. 

I used the exact same paint that is on the walls now. I had to patch up the lines so more than likely it's impossible to match.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

As you can see I would have ALOT of painting to do in my rec room. Is there a way I can take a drywall sample to a paint shop to match the paint better?
I'm positive it's eggshell paint since that's what I've used in the past for touch ups. 

Any other ideas to make this space look better other than moving the pool sticks over?


----------

